# Doe with vaginal bleeding



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I am posting this for a gal that purchased a doe in milk from us in March. She has lovely facilities and good management. I know you prefer folks post their own, but this is somewhat related to me anyway....

Cut and paste from her original note to me:

"Our 2 year old first freshener kidded in February, so this isn't normal postpartum lochia . . . we've been finding blood in the goat barn for a few days but just today saw that it was coming from Claire de Lune. Of course it's a holiday and the beginning of the weekend - perfect timing for the veterinary emergency we can't afford!!! 

She's bleeding from the vaginia. It's NOT with her urine, but seperate, as far as I can tell. She's bloody under her tail and on her vulva and we're finding puddles of thin, pale blood in the paddock. The puddles are about 8 inches in diameter and probably represent about a quarter cup of blood or so (I'm guessing). She's not ALWAYS bleeding, as there are some times when her rear end looks clean and fresh. I've seen her urinate normal pale yellow. Her appetite, thirst, temp. and milk production are normal. I've never actually seen the blood emerging from her but there's no mistaking that her vulva is caked with blood. Her anus is clean (its NOT rectal bleeding) and there are no external wounds, swelling, lesions or other causes for concern. 

She tested CAE negative in May and at that time we had her milk, blood and feces tested for illness and parasitism and everything tested normal. She was thin and rough looking then but has been gaining weight and looking better. She did have lice when we bought her but that's cleared up. She has been anemic and that's something the vet knows about and isn't too concerned with (but that was before this weird bleeding started!), since he thinks the lice caused the problem. She's eating a dairy grain mix, orchard grass hay, alfalfa pellets, pasture and browse, and free choice goat minerals. She's in a herd of six and is milking about a gallon a day.

Please advise!! 

Thanks!"

P.S. This doe was never ever exposed to any our bucks after she kidded, so miscarriage not an option (she doesn't have a buck herself). Camille

P.P.S. This doe was wormed with cydectin after kidding in January and rewormed with Ivormectin in Feb. when some of the girls got a mild case of lice (long snowy winter and then lots of rain). She left here in excellent health - certainly not anemic, so the anemia MAY have something to do with her problem. ???? 

P.P.P.S. Easy kidding, with no assistance, so no chance of introducing anything into her vagina or uterus.


__________________


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Likely a blow to the bladder or a UTI. Is she being picked on? Does she had a doe with horns in with her or a mean herd queen? And tell her it is not a quarter cup of blood  If she had piles of 1/4 cup of blood around she would be dead 

Sorry have never treated a UTI in a goat, but with us we use Sulfa's and tetracyclines, so that would be a good guess.

And if this turns into that the young boy down the road is having his way with her doe when she is at work I will scream...I was set up with this type of post several years back, and I did not think it was funny back then! And I honestly still don't believe it although if I told you the crazy loone who told this story you would all know who she is. Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

And if this turns into that the young boy down the road is having his way with her doe when she is at work I will scream...I was set up with this type of post several years back, and I did not think it was funny back then! And I honestly still don't believe it although if I told you the crazy loone who told this story you would all know who she is. Vicki

Oh Vicki! Please don't take us there!!!
________________________________________
Claire is a bit of a shy goat, so possible that another doe is pushing her around. She also sent me a picture of Claire standing out in one section of her field, shoulder deep in grass, so suggested she check for worms again. I'll forward the part of the post about the UTI and injury to her . Might help the vet when she has her examined.

Thanks, Camille


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's short clipped grass out here that is just buzzing with worms, shoulder high is wonderful, worms can't crawl up  vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I didn't know that!

I guess that's because we have no grass to speak of, only browse.


----------

